# Baked Potato Skins?



## Mylegsbig (Jan 19, 2006)

hey guys doing potato skins tonight... they are medium sized potatoes.

i am going to bake them in the oven first baked potato style.

then i want to take them out and empty them to about 1/4 inch of potato and skin.

then i want to rub them with a garlic butter.

then i'd like to finish them in the oven, and at last minutes, put cheese and bacon and chives on em

again they are medium

what temp should i cook them at, and for how long?

Thank you in advance guys^^


----------



## Alix (Jan 19, 2006)

I do mine at about 350 and depending on how many I do, its about 60 minutes. Just poke them now and then to see if they are done.


----------



## Mylegsbig (Jan 19, 2006)

Alix, i am cooking the potatoes completely first, baking them in foil

then making skins out of the cooked baked potato

this is how they are done sometimes right?


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 19, 2006)

If you bake the potatoes in foil, the skins will steam and be thin.  If you bake them with no covering, the skins will be thicker and crispier.  60 minutes should do for baking the potatoes.  

After you scoop out the guts and prepare the skins, all you have to do is put them back in the oven to reheat and melt the cheese.  If you put them under the broiler, the cheese will bubble up and brown a little.


----------



## purrfectlydevine (Jan 19, 2006)

You can save the insides to make baked potato soup or fried potatoes for tomorrow night's dinner.


----------



## Robo410 (Jan 19, 2006)

I go with andy on that one


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 19, 2006)

Actually, you can make twice baked potatoes with the insides.  After scooping out the potato, mix it with cheese, chives, bacon, seasonings of your choice, use your imagination.  Return the potato mixture to the skins and bake or broil to reheat and melt the cheese.

It's sort of like making a meal out of an appetizer.


----------



## Oh2Oh1Reality (Feb 2, 2006)

wow, sounds amazing.


----------



## Jenny (Feb 2, 2006)

Amazing is right!  I love eating them w/ sourcream, so good, can't stop with just one!  Definitely don't wrap them in foil!  Of coarse, keep your eye on them, cuz once (or twice, teehee) I have accidentally exploded my spuds in the oven, and it ain't pretty!!!  Now I have a nice little timer that makes this awful alarm clock sound so I can hear it anywhere in the house!  No more busted potatoes!!!


----------



## Alix (Feb 2, 2006)

Mylegsbig said:
			
		

> Alix, i am cooking the potatoes completely first, baking them in foil
> 
> then making skins out of the cooked baked potato
> 
> this is how they are done sometimes right?


 
I am so sorry that I missed this question earlier! Andy was quite right, if you bake them in foil the skins aren't quite as crispy. Also right about the time. 60 minutes is good. I then cut mine in quarters lengthwise, scoop out the middle and place them on a cookie sheet. I then top them with bacon bits (real stuff) and cheese and let it all blend together nicely. The stuff you scoop out gets mashed and made into either gnocchi, perohe or potato pancakes. Mmmmmmmmmm. I think I know what I am doing for dinner tomorrow night!


----------



## BigDog (Feb 2, 2006)

Learn something new every day! 

So, just wash 'em and bake sans foil. Good tip. Doing this for Super Bowl Sunday. Well, the bacon & Cheedar skins. Never thought of the twice baked.


----------



## pdswife (Feb 2, 2006)

Do you microwave the potatoes first?
My mother insists that it will make the skins more crunchy.

And... how about rubbing them with melted butter and some salt??


----------



## TexasBlueHeron (Feb 3, 2006)

We like them extra crunchy. First pierce and cook in microwave - 8 minutes each side for 4 large potatoes. Then, coat with cooking spray and place in oven at 350-375 for about 45 minutes to an hour or until the skin is crispy enough to withstand a hearty scooping. (Be sure to line the bottom of the oven with foil or the oil coating is a baked-on mess.) Slice in half and let cool enough so you don't burn your hands while scooping. Then scoop and fill with whatever. Back in the oven until filling is done (for mine, another 30 minutes) or under broiler for top crunchies. These even freeze pretty good, but I wouldn't serve those to guests.


----------



## Alix (Feb 3, 2006)

BigDog said:
			
		

> Learn something new every day!
> 
> So, just wash 'em and bake sans foil. Good tip.


 
Don't forget to poke them with a fork to let some of the steam escape or you will have a really lovely mess in your oven to clean up. Just thought I would let you know my kids are thrilled that this thread inspired dinner tonight. They LOVE potato skins.


----------



## ella/TO (Feb 3, 2006)

*Baked Potatoes*

May I suggest that even when baking in the oven, pierce them a couple of times on each side, either with the small point of a paring knife or a fork tine.
Then they'll not explode in the oven.
I've done them both ways...completely stuffed again with the soft potato that's been mixed with chives or green onions, cheddar cheese, or goat cheese or parmesan...the sky's the limit! LOL
Or, leave some potato in the skin, then brush with some garlic butter and again, whatever you feel like putting in them. They're deelish all ways.


----------



## auntdot (Feb 3, 2006)

Found if you want some crispy skins, brush with some butter before the first baking.

Then do it again before you bake a second time.

Seems to kinda thicken the stuff that sticks to the skin and makes them tastier.


----------



## ella/TO (Feb 3, 2006)

*Baked Potato Skins*

Yes, Auntdot, I forgot about that.


----------



## daisy (Feb 4, 2006)

If you do choose to bake the potatoes whole, the skins will be limp for sure - but all is not lost! You can still make them crisp by quickly deep-frying them for a few seconds in hot oil! They are great with dips.


----------



## AllenOK (Feb 4, 2006)

If you really want a nice flavor on baked taters, instead of using butter to brush the skins, use some bacon grease, then sprinkle with pepper.  Bake as you normally do.


----------

